# Anyone used Hydrocortisone cream 1%



## MrsM17

Hi
I have a fungal infection on my chest, knees and neck

Went to the docs yesterday and he perscribed me a combination cream that has anti fungal and hydrocortisone 1% in it. He told me is was totally safe and I could use it for 4-6 weeks.

Ive come home and googled the cream and it says should not be used in pg unless the benefit to the mother outweights the risks to the baby. Now although I am about to itch myself to death I do not want to risk my baby being harmed in anyway.

I also spoke to a friend who is a doc and she said its fine too? Also a V experienced doc at her work said the same. I am now confused!

I assume its the hydro 1% part that should not be used from what ive read. Any views???


----------



## missmayhem

i used it, i took an allergic reaction, my arms thighs belly and back were covered in a rash, i wanted to rip off my skin and was crying non stop......... its safe enough....


i'm now using 0/5% for midgee bites


----------



## amica

Sorry, no idea about using it on yourself but I have to use it on my toddler who has eczema flare-ups quite regularly, so i guess I'm absorbing it too. His is the 1% cream, but without the antifungal. I asked the midwife about it ages ago and she said about washing my hands before and after using it, but i don't suppose that helps if you're rubbing it on yourself. 

Sorry not to be of more help but i guess if so many doctors say it's ok, then hopefully it is. Will your symptoms go without the cream? If you can put up with the itch until it goes away that's one thing, but if the fungal infection won't go without using the antifungal I would have thought you'd have to use the cream? I'm not medical though, it's just a guess. Otherwise would just an antifungal be sufficient without the hydrocortisone? :hugs:


----------



## MrsM17

Thanks. Im currently using just an anti fungal and its not making much difference which is so annoying. This ill brave the new cream until the itch goes them switch bak to the antifungal x


----------



## Belle25

Hi,
I have a eczema rash on my hand and had previously taken the cream prior to pregnancy and when I asked the pharmacist he told me not to take it now I am pregnant. I believe it has steroids in etc.
I would get a second opinion from your midwife before taking anything,.
xx


----------



## shelleney

I use strong steriod creams on my skin regularly (for severe eczema)
My GP said they are all fine to use in pregnancy.
HTH?


----------



## livebychance

i was using the 1% but it wasnt helping my PUPPP so doc gave me hydro-cortisone ointment 2.5 %


----------



## Nyn

I get eczema and psoriasis and use cortisone creams regularly x


----------



## sailorgirl1

Me too! Mines called Elecon, I think it's quite strong too! xx


----------



## Misskitty10

I had a fungal infection in the first few weeks (ringworm) and was prescribed daktarin Miconazole which is an anti fungal cream! My doctors and pharmacist said it was fine but I read online a similar warning to the one use read but seeing as it was such a small area I was applying it too I used it & it's gone now. I think the warning may just be overcautious sometimes and that if there was any research that pointed towards it being dangerous they would simply state not to be used during pregnancy rather than 'only on docs advice'


----------



## xdxxtx

I'm sure it's safe to take. Sometimes, if I get a bad fungal infection I use diaper rash cream, though.


----------



## MonstHer

It is a catagory C drug, that would be the same as caffeine.
It is true what you read about the benefit outweighing the potential side-effects for the baby.
It should be safe to use in moderation in your second trimester.
Obviously don't go putting it all over your body or take a bath in it. : P
I understand where you are coming from. I mistrust doctors emmensely. Most of the time they're getting their current information the same places you are! But in this case it should be fine.


----------



## MrsM17

Thanks ladies.

I am 1st trimester though.

I am using it now although it still does worry me. I am going to stop as soon as I can not itch myself to death at night. Its still very inflamed and raw looking, once the itch does I am going to switch to regular thrush cream without the steriod x


----------



## miss_divine

I was also using elocon for my ezcema, and my GP went as far as to delete it from my records because he said there was no way I can still use it now I'm pregnant.
xx


----------



## sailorgirl1

Really? Oh crumbs now I'm worried! I've been using it the whole time :(


----------



## sailorgirl1

I rang the dr they said its ok but keep use to a minimum xx


----------



## ashlee23

MonstHer said:


> It is a catagory C drug, that would be the same as caffeine.
> It is true what you read about the benefit outweighing the potential side-effects for the baby.
> It should be safe to use in moderation in your second trimester.
> Obviously don't go putting it all over your body or take a bath in it. : P
> I understand where you are coming from. I mistrust doctors emmensely. Most of the time they're getting their current information the same places you are! But in this case it should be fine.

im sorry gotta argue with this one, i dont know one doctor i have ever worked with that would even dream of getting their information from a google search engine, any website not from a credible medical resource is useless, anyone could make one.
but to answer original question hydrocortisone on small areas is absolutely fine, trust ur gp, it is a very commonly prescribed cream, they will know it is safe to prescribe you.
the panic behind these creams if from preliminary tests done on animals with steroid creams (hydrocortisone is a very mild steroid that is the same as the natural corticosteroid cortisol that is produced in the adrenal glands) that may have caused problems in a few of the test subjects (not enough to say the steroid creams definately cause this). the steroids in this test would almost certainly have been stronger than hydrocortisone.
that said only use what u have to and not for a prolonged period as if it does not clear up quickly there are steroid free alternatives you can try xx


----------



## flashy09

It's fine according to my doctor.


----------



## tink30

Hello, I dont know if this has any relevance but my chest is bad today.. im weezing.. not what u have but ive been given an ashtma pump ( sterioids also) and i was worried but the doc said it is perfectly fine and in fact is given to stop premature labour also.. random fact but thats just a little info i got on steroids today xxx


----------



## MonstHer

ashlee23 said:


> MonstHer said:
> 
> 
> It is a catagory C drug, that would be the same as caffeine.
> It is true what you read about the benefit outweighing the potential side-effects for the baby.
> It should be safe to use in moderation in your second trimester.
> Obviously don't go putting it all over your body or take a bath in it. : P
> I understand where you are coming from. I mistrust doctors emmensely. Most of the time they're getting their current information the same places you are! But in this case it should be fine.
> 
> im sorry gotta argue with this one, i dont know one doctor i have ever worked with that would even dream of getting their information from a google search engine, any website not from a credible medical resource is useless, anyone could make one.Click to expand...



I wish I could say you are right, but unfortunately I've seen with my OWN eyes doctors look up information that way after I asked them a question. 
:nope:
Not the surgeons I've worked with, (I'm a surgical technologist), but military primary care providers.


----------

